# I don’t usually shoot these guys. But.....



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Good morning guys. As the title says I don't usually shoot these guys. I don't like to shoot anything I don't eat. But the last week and a half this guy has been a real pain in the but. He seemed to think it was fun to thrash and bang in the gutters every morning around 5 am, waking the baby. Well after a long night for my wife and finally getting jazz to sleep, this guy started at it. She said it's time for the bird to go lol. When I went out he flew to the top of our birch tree. Was at least a 25 yard shot. Probably more luck than skill lol.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Pest control is pest control. (Ours are mainly squirrels) Nice shootn.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I’m the same way but I knocked out a squirrel recently with a clay ball right to the head.Enough is enough he leaves me alone now!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Pest control is pest control. (Ours are mainly squirrels) Nice shootn.


Thanks bud!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Royleonard said:


> I'm the same way but I knocked out a squirrel recently with a clay ball right to the head.Enough is enough he leaves me alone now!


Haha if I got hit in the head with a clay ball I'd leave you alone too lol. 
Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Pest control is the best because you are having fun and providing a service to the community.
Hehehehe


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

What is most impressive is that aimimg up at that kind angle!

Wow! Nice shot.

I, too, refrain from killing unless eating it. But sometimes it is necessary sometimes.
Birds are tenacious when it comes to destroying eaves, gutters, & vents.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Island made said:


> Good morning guys. As the title says I don't usually shoot these guys. I don't like to shoot anything I don't eat. But the last week and a half this guy has been a real pain in the but. He seemed to think it was fun to thrash and bang in the gutters every morning around 5 am, waking the baby. Well after a long night for my wife and finally getting jazz to sleep, this guy started at it. She said it's time for the bird to go lol. When I went out he flew to the top of our birch tree. Was at least a 25 yard shot. Probably more luck than skill lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice shot, and I really like the blue grip on that sling......anything blue I'm pretty much a sucker for, LOL.

BTW........Great looking family you got there too.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice shooting!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A Man's home is his castle. Invaders get what they deserve. :battle:


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> What is most impressive is that aimimg up at that kind angle!
> Wow! Nice shot.
> I, too, refrain from killing unless eating it. But sometimes it is necessary sometimes.
> Birds are tenacious when it comes to destroying eaves, gutters, & vents.


Thank you! And your right the starlings here are bad for that sometimes they just won't stop.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning guys. As the title says I don't usually shoot these guys. I don't like to shoot anything I don't eat. But the last week and a half this guy has been a real pain in the but. He seemed to think it was fun to thrash and bang in the gutters every morning around 5 am, waking the baby. Well after a long night for my wife and finally getting jazz to sleep, this guy started at it. She said it's time for the bird to go lol. When I went out he flew to the top of our birch tree. Was at least a 25 yard shot. Probably more luck than skill lol.
> ...


Thank you. That's the first Chinese slingshot I got. I was a little weary ordering from Ali express, but after seeing people on here ordering with positive results I thought I'd give it a try. And besides a few rough edges I polished up its a great shooter. And thank you they are my pride and joy. There amazing and they love slingshots!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Nice shooting!


Thanks buddy


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

flipgun said:


> A Man's home is his castle. Invaders get what they deserve. :battle:


Exactly!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

M Mars said:


> Pest control is the best because you are having fun and providing a service to the community.
> Hehehehe


Your right the neighbours are oh so great-full I take care of the squirrels lol they get into everything.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Good hunting bro!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

crypter27 said:


> Good hunting bro!


Thanks man.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Tag said:


> Nice shooting


Thanks so much bud


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Brilliant shooting, plus the huge satisfaction you must have had when you nailed the culprit  . Hope his "fellows" got the message too...


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Brilliant shooting, plus the huge satisfaction you must have had when you nailed the culprit  . Hope his "fellows" got the message too...


Thanks!! And yes this morning the baby and mamma are sleeping so peaceful.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

starlings are a pain, they lay their eggs in other birds nest then go go about the area being ugly. Squirrels are just bushy tailed rats. We haven't had song birds up north since those egg sucking rodents showed up about 15 yrs. ago. shoot 'em all with my blessing.


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

Love your slingshot, don't feel guilty as they can be genuine pests, the amount my brother and I removed from our sheds with a ruger and some shell shot could be considered genocide!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Starlings are a non-indigenous pest species that can be hunted in most places year round, with no bag limit. They cause many many millions of dollars in damages to food crops, animal feed and property. They kill and displace domestic songbirds. Feel no guilt in hunting them. Good shot!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> starlings are a pain, they lay their eggs in other birds nest then go go about the area being ugly. Squirrels are just bushy tailed rats. We haven't had song birds up north since those egg sucking rodents showed up about 15 yrs. ago. shoot 'em all with my blessing.





Haneix said:


> Love your slingshot, don't feel guilty as they can be genuine pests, the amount my brother and I removed from our sheds with a ruger and some shell shot could be considered genocide!





StringSlap said:


> Starlings are a non-indigenous pest species that can be hunted in most places year round, with no bag limit. They cause many many millions of dollars in damages to food crops, animal feed and property. They kill and displace domestic songbirds. Feel no guilt in hunting them. Good shot!


Thanks guys!!


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice shooting brotha.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

dogcatchersito said:


> Nice shooting brotha.


Thanks bud!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Good shooting buddy .. sometimes we gotta control the pest 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I would've grilled that sucker up in the backyard in full view of any other miscreants flying about as a stern warning against trespassing. If my wife thought it was okay.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Good shooting buddy .. sometimes we gotta control the pest
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks man!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Mojave Mo said:


> I would've grilled that sucker up in the backyard in full view of any other miscreants flying about as a stern warning against trespassing. If my wife thought it was okay.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Haha that's exactly what I had to do to control the crows. 
Been 3 years now without a crow in our yard lol


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Mojave Mo said:


> I would've grilled that sucker up in the backyard in full view of any other miscreants flying about as a stern warning against trespassing. If my wife thought it was okay.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Tastes just like chicken!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice shooting that'll be the last morning he interrupts !


----------

